#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Server Side Technologies >  >  What's the specific usage of each and every server side scripting Languages?

## Medusa

There are a lot of server side scripting languages. The server-side environment that runs a scripting language is a web server. A user's request is fulfilled by running a script directly on the web server to generate dynamic HTML pages. This HTML is then sent to the client browser. It is usually used to provide interactive web sites that interface to databases or other data stores on the server.

PHP,Java,C#,Phython,C++,Ruby are most trending server side scripting languages. Can anyone explain the actual features of these languages? In which situations we can use this languages?  :Confused: 

Let share your ideas. :Thumbs:

----------

